# Three losses - shorthanded.



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Preseason Mavs don't resemble playoff team*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News  

MILWAUKEE – A pop quiz was presented to Avery Johnson Saturday afternoon. He was asked in which area the Mavericks were further along, offense or defense. 

"Neither," he said. "They're in a dead heat." 

As in, tied for last. 

This is understandable, and not something to be distressed about after three preseason games – all losses including Saturday night's 91-78 dusting the Milwaukee Bucks put on the Mavericks at the Bradley Center. 

So far, there has been no resemblance whatsoever between these Mavericks and the ones who won the Western Conference last season. They have played three exhibitions without four of their top six scorers from last season – Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse and Devin Harris. Newcomer Greg Buckner also missed Saturday's game, as did center D.J. Mbenga. 

"We anticipated playing a lot of young guys early on in preseason," coach Avery Johnson said. "Maybe not as much as we're playing them now, but we had a plan coming in. We've had to alter that plan a little more because of some injuries." 

Things became no clearer against the Bucks. The Mavs shot 21.6 percent (8-of-37) in the first half, fell behind by 16 points and never really threatened after halftime, although they did close within seven points in the final minutes of some prolonged junk time. 

"Whether it's preseason, regular season or the playoffs, I don't think you're going to beat anybody shooting 21 percent," Johnson said. "We're not making free throws, we're not making layups and we're not making open jumpers." 

The Mavericks are hoping to use games this week on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday to fine-tune things and get a better idea of how the rotation will look. It's likely that the players who have been out will return for at least a couple of those games. 

Until then, Johnson can't even trim down the roster from 18 players to a more manageable number. 

link


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It's to be expected. We're deep but not deep enough to stick our bench/rookies against other teams' regular starting lineups. (Like seriously, what was Sacramento trying to get out of a pre-season game in which they played their starters regular starter minutes?)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont care about the preseason, only sticking in it to see JJ Barea and Mo Ager.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I dont care about the preseason, only sticking in it to see JJ Barea and Mo Ager.


Same with me, the preseason is for guys who want to get minutes, but you won't build any chemistry.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mavs must prove they can have team mentality*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News  

The Mavericks haven't had much to worry about on the basketball court as they inch past the halfway mark of what has been a slow-moving preseason. 

That's the way it is when many of your players haven't been participating in games. 

It will change this week. Dirk Nowitzki – assuming he hasn't gone stir crazy after missing three games – will be back in action sometime during this stretch of three home preseason games. So will Jason Terry and, perhaps, Jerry Stackhouse, Devin Harris and Greg Buckner. 

So now the real training camp starts. The playing time and shots start getting divvied up. 

And it is where the Mavericks must come together. They are packed with veteran players, most of whom have already hit the lottery with big contracts. They don't have to prove their worth. They just have to prove they can be part of a greater good. 

"These guys really are looking to do whatever is asked of them," newcomer Austin Croshere said. "You got guys who get it. Individually we're all very competitive people, and we want to do as much as we can – but not at the possibility of hurting the team. 

*"We all understood that going in. We all bring our individual strengths to the table. Somebody might get squeezed out for a period of time or a game at a time. But you have to trust in the coach that he has the best interests of the team at heart." * :clap: 

Croshere, who is entering his 10th season, has seen teams that don't mesh well, and they usually have some young players who are trying to cash in with big seasons. 

"We're all veteran guys who have played a long time and made a lot of money in our careers," Croshere said. "At this age, you're not really looking for individual accolades like maybe you would have been earlier in your career." 

Coach Avery Johnson pays strict attention to trends and potential problems on his team. He knows that a willingness to share the ball is paramount if the Mavericks are to get back to the NBA Finals. 

The Mavericks were next-to-last in the league in assists last season, something they'd like to improve on. 

"It depends on the players," Johnson said. "If you got selfish players who are all about themselves, I've seen that. But the guys we have are all winners. They're more interested in the team than the selfish ambitions. 

"If it's a bad team, I don't know if it'll work. A team that's trying to win the championship, they knew that before they came here – unless they lied to me during the interview process. That was some of the stuff we talked about." 

That's why many of the newest Mavericks – Croshere, Anthony Johnson, Devean George – are loaded with NBA Finals experience. The Mavericks are going for the big prize now, which is the prudent course when you have a talent like Nowitzki in the prime of his career. 

The Mavericks are confident that talent can swallow egos as well as opponents. 

link


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What Avery Johnson was trying to say is....

Cro will contribute as much as KVH.... :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> What Avery Johnson was trying to say is....
> 
> Cro will contribute as much as KVH.... :biggrin:


Wrong, he will contribute more than KVH :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Wrong, he will contribute more than KVH :cheers:


And Cro talks a much better game than Van Brick. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Wrong, he will contribute more than KVH :cheers:


Don't make me bring up Shawn Bradley again.... LOL


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't make me bring up Shawn Bradley again.... LOL


Apples and oranges; aside from an injury or plane crash, you have to think Cro will be an improvement.


----------

